# paphiopedolum kolopakingii fma katherinae



## Hakone (Aug 21, 2020)

how long do I have to wait until the plants bloom. LS 35 cm


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2020)

Hakone said:


> how long do I have to wait until the plants bloom. LS 35 cm



Hakone, it's sooo easy.................you have to wait until the plant blooms. Can't say more.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 21, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Hakone, it's sooo easy.................you have to wait until the plant blooms. Can't say more.


The leaves of kolopakingii are 40-60cm long, from 40 cm long leaves, the plants can bloom. I've seen in a nursery that the leaves are more 50 cm, but the plants are not blooming. It is likely due to cultural Errors.


----------



## lori.b (Aug 21, 2020)

Those leaves are beautiful all by themselves! Looks like a healthy, happy plant. Can't wait to see it bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 21, 2020)

Funny you ask.... How about this for size comparison? First bloom at Zephyrus Orchids today:


----------



## lori.b (Aug 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Funny you ask.... How about this for size comparison? First bloom at Zephyrus Orchids today:
> 
> View attachment 21851


Did it follow you home?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 22, 2020)

Hehe no, I have one at home already... almost this size. 

This one blooms at one growth with a thick unstaked spike of 8 flowers. Impressive.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

LeslieEe thanks for the demonstration


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Funny you ask.... How about this for size comparison? First bloom at Zephyrus Orchids today:
> 
> View attachment 21851



LS is 50 cm , 6 leafs , my is 35 cm . I Need 3 years . Thanks LeslieEe


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hehe no, I have one at home already... almost this size.
> 
> This one blooms at one growth with a thick unstaked spike of 8 flowers. Impressive.


Probably costs 8000-10,000 $


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 22, 2020)

Most welcome Hakone. 
Not sure if cost is that much now. 
This one in pic is about 120 cm wide with leaves 60 cm x 15 cm.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Most welcome Hakone.
> Not sure if cost is that much now.
> This one in pic is about 120 cm wide with leaves 60 cm x 15 cm.


from Hilmar in Germany


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Most welcome Hakone.
> Not sure if cost is that much now.
> This one in pic is about 120 cm wide with leaves 60 cm x 15 cm.


You ask for me . Thanks


----------



## setaylien (Aug 22, 2020)

Hakone said:


> how long do I have to wait until the plants bloom. LS 35 cmView attachment 21848


Hakone, Leslie Ee has already given you a good photographic answer but perhaps I could add something. I attended the WOC in Vancouver, Canada in 1998. The best of show was awarded to a Paph. kolopakingii that was a magnificent specimen bearing several tall, majestic racemes with large flowers. The leaf span of this plant was approximately 180 cm. This is the size of a well-grown kolopakingii at maturity.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

setaylien said:


> Hakone, Leslie Ee has already given you a good photographic answer but perhaps I could add something. I attended the WOC in Vancouver, Canada in 1998. The best of show was awarded to a Paph. kolopakingii that was a magnificent specimen bearing several tall, majestic racemes with large flowers. The leaf span of this plant was approximately 180 cm. This is the size of a well-grown kolopakingii at maturity.


Yes , but not albino


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

this is the natural form





Paphiopedilum kolopakingii


Paphiopedilum kolopakingii



forum.orchidee.de


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 22, 2020)

Sam has 2 different sib crosses of this now. I bought mine from him about 3 years ago (about 75 cm now) ... its' just tucked in with everyone else waiting it's turn to shine (i hope)....


----------



## Hakone (Aug 22, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Sam has 2 different sib crosses of this now. I bought mine from him about 3 years ago (about 75 cm now) ... its' just tucked in with everyone else waiting it's turn to shine (i hope)....


can you show me a photo of your plant please


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2020)

Here’s a photo of my kolopakingii album: 




It’s about 80 cm wide with 14 cm broad leaves. Hopefully will decide to bloom next year. She’s surrounded by the supardii, roths, lowii albums and tigrinums. The support team!


----------



## Hakone (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi LeslieEe 

another question . how long is LS of paph. stonei album " Formosa " until it blooms


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Hi LeslieEe
> 
> another question . how long is LS of paph. stonei album " Formosa " until it blooms


Stonei album I see in bloom was 40 cm per leaf.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 23, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> She’s surrounded by the supardii, roths, lowii albums and tigrinums. The support team!


Is that a Catt having gate crashed the Paph-party?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes sure looks like it. A few skinneris are tagging along lol


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 23, 2020)

Hakone said:


> can you show me a photo of your plant please



I'll work on that tomorrow... (you realize that this much attention will probably kill it  )


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 24, 2020)

Well Rich, don't let it know you are taking it's photo. The less it knows, the better off the status quo is retained.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2020)

At Zephyrus huh? Did you get micranthum album?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2020)

Also, who has Stonei album. My flask got lost .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 24, 2020)

NYEric said:


> At Zephyrus huh? Did you get micranthum album?


Yes at Zephyrus... have you got plants from John?

I have a micbum already lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 24, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Also, who has Stonei album. My flask got lost .


Not sure who in US but Taiwan has them. Selfings of stonei album ‘Formosa’ at NBS for $1500 USD. Seedlings around $74-150 I think...


----------



## Hakone (Aug 25, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Not sure who in US but Taiwan has them. Selfings of stonei album ‘Formosa’ at NBS for $1500 USD. Seedlings around $74-150 I think...



I have an offer for 2 plants( 1500 USD /plant ) from Taiwan. This year they will bloom. I have photos too. Paph. kolopanginkii katherinae lying around here, Ls 35cm, 300 euros / plant. From Taiwan hangianum album 1000USD/plant , ls 20 cm


----------

